# Freeport Saturday 10/6



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Headed out of Freeport Saturday morning to relatively calm seas looking for grouper. Almost no one on the water Saturday. only 2 turcks with trailers in the parking lot at Bridge Bait and only saw 3 other boats all day. Started out with a well full of piggies from Wayne and then added another dozen or so nice size jacks off weed patches about 50 miles out. Hit 4 favorite grouper spots during the day. From the first 3 spots boxed 3 grouper. Then on the 4th spot which we hit with about an hour and half left in the day we boxed 7 more. No monsters but some nice fish and a good variety with warsaw, gag, snowy, yellow edge and scamp. Also lost a nice aj to a faulty crimp on MY rig. Didn't hear the end of that the rest of the day. Only caught 5 or so snapper all day one of which was 31 inches. Headed in with calm seas at about 40PH until we hit the very leading edge of the front at about 40 miles out. Had to slow to aobut 25 as my crew did not like that weightless felling. Saw a great sunset and hit the jetties just after that. Another great day on the water. Will add some pics later when I get them from some of the crew members. T


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't mean to post this here. It was a long day and I was tired.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

I was at surf side and the Mangroves were biting on an outgoing tide.


----------

